# Florida wood id



## gman2431 (Jul 9, 2018)

I got this from a feller (legally obtained) and was told it was possibly called oyster wood but my mind says that not might be right... it was years ago I got the piece. 

I sanded it up and took some pics. Also used the little 8x scope in pic to try and get some good pics. Was actually pretty fun messing around with this piece. Hope I did good enough for @phinds I know he likes very good pics... 

Either way found this while cleaning and wanted to try and get an i.d. so I can label it.

Thanks!

Ps pencil Mark's are one inch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2018)

Osyterwood is a name used with two unrelated species, Ateramnus lucidus and Gymnanthes lucida. I don't have end grain pics for either (it's a pretty obscure wood) and the reference site I use only has gymnanthes lucida, BUT ... from what I can see, the pics on that site (http://images.lib.ncsu.edu/luna/ser..."Modern+Wood"+gymnanthes+lucida&search=Search) are a good match for your wood.

What we really need is someone who is familiar with oysterwood to say whether or not the relative sizes of heartwood/sapwood are reasonable

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 9, 2018)

phinds said:


> Osyterwood is a name used with two unrelated species, Ateramnus lucidus and Gymnanthes lucida. I don't have end grain pics for either (it's a pretty obscure wood) and the reference site I use only has gymnanthes lucida, BUT ... from what I can see, the pics on that site (http://images.lib.ncsu.edu/luna/servlet/view/search?QuickSearchA=QuickSearchA&q=="Modern+Wood"+gymnanthes+lucida&search=Search) are a good match for your wood.
> 
> What we really need is someone who is familiar with oysterwood to say whether or not the relative sizes of heartwood/sapwood are reasonable



I know from sending you guys stuff before, that there isn't near enough for a normal sample, but would you like a little cookie end grain cut at all?

If not no biggie and thanks for the help! They do look very similar.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2018)

I've turned lots of Oysterwood, AKA Crabwood. Very dense wood.
Shape looks correct but end grain your photos look way to porous & every piece I've seen the heartwood is much wider.
Also the sapwood growth rings are too defined.
I think it's related or something else.

@Tim Carter may have some input.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 9, 2018)

I was thinking crabwood because of a piece @Spinartist gave me. The heartwood area was a lot larger but I'm no expert. The colors are the same and the piece I got didn't have pores like that. I concur with Lee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 9, 2018)

I will state this wood is very dense. The pics are under magnification 8x.


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I was thinking crabwood because of a piece @Spinartist gave me. The heartwood area was a lot larger but I'm no expert. The colors are the same and the piece I got didn't have pores like that. I concur with Lee.


"Crabwood" is a common name used by 18 different species. What did you have in mind?


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I know from sending you guys stuff before, that there isn't near enough for a normal sample, but would you like a little cookie end grain cut at all?
> 
> If not no biggie and thanks for the help! They do look very similar.


Well, since Lee thinks it's not oysterwood, yeah, send me a cookie and I'll see if I can get a somewhat more detailed end grain pic and we can go from there. At least several inches across and at least 1/2" thick should do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 9, 2018)

I just thought crabwood was a type. Didn't know it was a common name


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 9, 2018)

phinds said:


> Well, since Lee thinks it's not oysterwood, yeah, send me a cookie and I'll see if I can get a somewhat more detailed end grain pic and we can go from there. At least several inches across and at least 1/2" thick should do.



Send me your address and I'll get one off to ya.


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I just thought crabwood was a type. Didn't know it was a common name


Crabwood IS a "type". As is walnut and oak, and maple, and on and on. They are all common names. Most of them refer to more than one species, often (as in the case of crabwood) completely unrelated species. If you want a SPECIFIC type, you have to use the botanical name, but even then there are problems since botanical names are not always unique (even though they are SUPPOSED to be)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 9, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I will state this wood is very dense. The pics are under magnification 8x.



It shows as 7x on my screen based on your pencil lines (1 inch apart). I agree that color wise it looks a lot like _Gymnanthes_ spp., but as Lee said, other things do not match. Eric, your wood shows banning well, while Gymnanthes does not. It could fall into the Guaiacum group, as in Lignum Vitea. If you shave the end grain with a razor and see lots of shiny stuff in the pores, Lignum looks like a possible path to follow... but growth rings are often absent (indistinct). Colubrina, naked wood / soldierwood was a thought, but growth rings too obvious.

The sapwood / heartwood interface looks a lot like 'Blue mahoe', _Talipariti elatum_ (_Hibiscus elata_)...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

